# scratch power traction II



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi eddie,
Yes, 2 mabuchi-motors are enough to pull one person. The loco can pull me 82kg on a cart.


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,
movie/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif
amioko.ld.infoseek.co.jp/pull.wmv


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks vsmith, /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gifpic again.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

You know, I really feel sorry for new members who come on this thread and don't know about all of the wonderful paper models an the old thread in the archives. Shad, or someone, this would be a great thread for someone who knows how, to compile all of the old posts into a single new one so we don't lose this history.


----------



## eddie (Jan 2, 2008)

wow thanks ituncle you just got me started om my next experiment 
can it be just connected to the axles or does it need some sort of gearing? 
thanks


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By CCSII on 02/07/2008 1:30 PM
You know, I really feel sorry for new members who come on this thread and don't know about all of the wonderful paper models an the old thread in the archives. Shad, or someone, this would be a great thread for someone who knows how, to compile all of the old posts into a single new one so we don't lose this history.


No worries. The original multi-page, mind-blowing thread can be found here.

Later,

K


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are new to this web site and don't know what is going on in this thread, click on the "here" in the above message. 

Have a nice cold drink handy and about twenty minutes to peruse some incredible model making.


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi CCSII,eddie,East Broad Top,
Thanks. This power traction works on a Tamiya's 4-SPEED CRANK AXLE GEARBOX. 
movie ---- rocket    /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif
amioko.ld.infoseek.co.jp/rpull.wmv


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

ituncle, 
I have followed your post from the start and have passed it on to others for inspiration. Your work is outstanding to say the least. Please keep showing your work and if it's not too much trouble,may I ask you to do a step-by-step with photo's for those of us who would like to at least try your methods for ourselves? Again thank you for the post and inspiration that you provide. 
Dave


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dave,
Thanks for the nice comments.I'm going to keep showing my work and  do a step-by-step with photo's. Don't miss them. First of all, my movies.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZdD_mPJHuQ　(My youtube)
http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/ituncle/MYBLOG/guest.html  (My blog)
http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/densya_factory/MYBLOG/guest.html    (Another person's blog)


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Ituncle, 
I'm looking forward to all updates and copying each of your picture post so I don't lose them 
Dave


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi dltrains,
Sorry to have kept you waiting. Let's go to the main point.How to make scatch power traction which can pull one person on the cart. Let's collect various parts to build it.
**** Parts list for a powerfull power traction ****
1. 4-speed crank axle gearbox item 70110  2box     540yen a box
   TAMIYA   www.tamiya.com
2. MABUCHI MOTOR FC280SA 12V USE          2         70yen a motor
3. Bush                                   4        430yen a piece
   Rainbow products 045-261-1358 Japan  
   www.powers-rainbow.com
4.Aluminum pulley                         4        770yen a piece
   diameter 40mm   inside diameter 3mm
   Rainbow products
5. Moter hold                             2        170yen a piece
6. Wood    95mm*45mm*45mm                 1
           215mm*30mm*9mm                 2
           72mm*24mm*24mm                 2
           30mm*60mm*15mm                 2
           17mm*13mm*13mm                 2        600yen
7. other      wire   adhesive etc.


Step1    Assemble gearbox gear ratio 1:441
Step2    Attach gearbox to 95*45*45 wood each side 
Step3    Attach motor to 95*45*45 wood with 30*60*15 and 17*13*13 wood using Motor hold
Step4    Assemble all parts as photo follow
Any question is welcome./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif
                          (continue)


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,
How to assemble very powerfull scratch power traction. It's easy.Do not forget to put antimony weight 4kg on the loco.A weight costs 1638yen. Make two tractions. Over 8kg in all. 5inch gauge OS Rocket's weight is  9kg.The loco's weight needs over 8kg to pull a person.Wind a rubber around a wheel to prevent slip.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

ItUncle, I see the Tamiya gearbox comes with a motor, how do you hook up your Mabuchi motor to it? 
Jerry


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jerry,
Attach Mabuchi motor FC280SA 12V USE 70yen to the wood   like pic below.Do not use a little small motor in the gearbox set because of powerless.Use FC280SA 12V USE.Any more question is welcome./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

So, the bigger motor above is hooked to a gear in the gearbox in the picture above? Jerry


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank You Ituncle, 
Copying as you go. Looks like Jerry might try this too. So far instructions are pretty clear 
Dave


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi g-gauge 45mm electric locomotive live enthusiasts,
As you know to see the pictures shown before , the place of the motor is changed from A to B according to the replacement of the moter from small one to big one. So I mount the new moter FC280SA on the wood chip. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,
*** Passenger car for g-gauge 45mm electric locomotive live ***
Parts:
1. Aluminum pulley  40mm 6mm    4
2. Shaft                 6mm    2
3. Angle   3*20*250             2
4. Ball bearing           6mm    4
Thrust shaft into ball bearing's hole.Put it on the angle.Fix it with wood chip.Assemble like pictures below.Distance from one axle to another is 160mm.Do not wind the rubber around the wheel.


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Some studies about ball bearings. I hear there is a ball bearings system among the G-gauge traction. I do not use it but plastic bearings.But ball bearings must be adopted when we ride on the passenger car in order to reduce a resistive load.5inch gauge O.S.engines passenger car kit for O.S.Rocket has a smart ball bearings mechanism. My passenger car can run on the LGB R3 track or straight track.Nowadays LGB track is a very valuable for me.So I use alternative track such as parts of shelf.


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Driving the 5 inch gauge livesteam the Rocket, I have been studing how can I drive on the train the 45mm G-gauge scratch build the Rocket for these two years.


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,
My Koppel train at HIMEHARU CHIBA JAPAN yesterday.
 amioko.ld.infoseek.co.jp/HIMEHARU217.wmv


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Loved it.


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

What a hoot. I thought you had space problems in Japan but it looks like you've got a pretty big area to run in this video. You're stuff is truly inspirational, thanks for continually sharing your masterpieces with us. 
Dave


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert,Dave,Thanks.
Today's accomplishment:
Truck for shinkansen KOMACHI and N700.
TAMIYA's plastic parts for simple bearings. An adhesive used for sticking it to wood bar is quick dring type AronAlpha.
Wheel:31.00mm LARGER METAL WHEEL SET(4/CARD) by BACHMANN


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I expect to see you run your shinkansen at 300 kph!


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Paper Samuri,

When this site crashed, I was FJ&G. I'm now SE18 and I rejoined just to see your work. I've tried to learn from the master and am incorporating some of your methods (but not nearly as skillfully as you). I'm building a Japanese 19 inch gauge diesel that worked a small lumber company. I spent 5 years in Japan back in 70s and 80s.

Thanks for providing insights into your work. I'm your biggest fan.

Dave Vergun


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi stanman,
Thanks for the comment.
Hi SE18,
How have you been? I am so happy to meet you here./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gifLet's enjoy G scale again.Now I am making the truck for shinkansen KOMACHI and N700.Thanks for your fan post.


----------



## eddie (Jan 2, 2008)

wonder full your work is really impressive!!


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi eddie,
Thanks.Truck for KOMACHI finished.
Material Cost
BACHMANN 31mm Metal wheel 16     6130yen
tamiya's parts                                              450
adhesive                                                       290
gear                       4                                      760
pinion                     4                                     240
motor                      4                                     280
wire                                                                300
wood                                                              600
others                                                          1000
--------------------------------------------------------------
                                                                   10050
                                                                  -------------
 1$=109yen


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,
N700 trucks run at a speed of 300 kilometers per hour./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif
amioko.ld.infoseek.co.jp/N700RUN.wmv


----------



## wildbill001 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ituncle-san,  

All I can say is WOW!  I've been following your exploits here with great interest.  You have inspired me to attempt to build my own scratch engine utilizing some of your techniques.

I have one request, however.  Could you please post the part number of the aluminum pulley you listed as being used as wheels.  I believe you listed them as coming from rainbow-products.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi wildbill001-san,
Your request is welcome.
>Could you please post the part number of the aluminum pulley you listed as being used as wheels. 
> I believe you listed them as coming from rainbow-products.


Yes,from rainbow-products.
***** The aluminum pulley *****
item no. 10608-10611
outer diameter 40mm
inside diameter 3mm










http://amioko.ld.infoseek.co.jp/rainbow.jpg


rainbow-products NET shop's photo see #10608-10611:
http://www.powers-rainbow.com/cgi-bin/tkxcgi/shop/goods_list.cgi?CategoryID=000002


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I have ever heard about an American's mist smoke system in the LIONEL period. An American installed a mist arosing unit into the O gauge steam locomotive model. His effort deserves respect. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,
papertrain


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Shinkansen before painting.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi ituncle,

Your work continues to amaze me!

I thought you might be interested in this "Adler" model described in the current issue of the LGB Depesche.  The author states that he used an LGB motor and wheelsets, but the rest of the model is made of cardboard. The loco is pulling two cars - also constructed of cardboard.


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi stanman, 
Thanks for your info.


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

ituncle you have done it again! They look stupendous.


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Ituncle, 

Your models are amazing and continue to impress. What are the part# that you use for the gears and motors? Does the spur gear press on the axels? 

Ted.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By stanman on 03/25/2008 5:08 PM
Hi ituncle,



Your work continues to amaze me!



I thought you might be interested in this "Adler" model described in the current issue of the LGB Depesche.  The author states that he used an LGB motor and wheelsets, but the rest of the model is made of cardboard. The loco is pulling two cars - also constructed of cardboard.















Ah HA! I thought that was possible, now I KNOW it can be done! 

I know, your thinking "what the /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif ?" 

That Adler is a 1/32 paper kit made by a European card kit company, they also make a paper kit of Stephenson "Planet" class locomotive and a string of cars, I saw them but never bought one, and have been kicking myself ever since. 

Now that I know conversion is possible, you can bet I wont let another kit get away.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Shinkansen!


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi CCSII, 
Thanks for the comment. 


Hi Ted-Roy, 
Moter-->mabuchi FC280 
Gears-->Rainbow Products 60 flat gear and pinion gear 
I have adopted LGB wheels till 2007/7 but after that I could not get them in Japan, so, I'm goiong to import BACHMAN'S 32 mm wheel from U.S.A. Happily BACHMAN's wheels are easy to make power track because of easy decomposing. 


Hi vsmith, 
Thanks for the comment.You are always doing all right./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all, 
N700 Shinkansen finished. 
youTUBE â†" 
http://jp.youtube.com/watch?v=eR9lht-jsTk 
/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi ITUNCLE, 
I have been following your building thread on MyLargeScale.com and have enjoyed your post and photos tremendously. You are a modeler who is inspirational to many of us. Thank you very much for sharing. 
Joel Miller 
Cloverdale, California 
USA


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Joel Miller, stanman, Thanks for the compliment. 
Now the Norwegian electric locomotive EL1 finished. 
Special thanks to Agra Andre Granum Oslo Norway. 









YouTubeâ†'http://jp.youtube.com/watch?v=W-LJsNoTnV4


----------



## GearDrivenSteam (Jul 3, 2008)

You know, now I know where all the talent went. That is just some awesome artwork. No question about it.


----------



## wildbill001 (Feb 28, 2008)

Is that model above made of paper as well? 
I'm just in awe...../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi GearDrivenSteam,wildbill001, 
Thanks for the comment. 









photo : 3/aug/2007 
Yes, this model is made of paper. 


http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=45180&whichpage=14 

My homepage: 
http://www5f.biglobe.ne.jp/~uaoki/matsuden.html 

I am now preparing for the 9th international model railroad convention JAPAN 8/Aug/2008-10/Aug/2008 in TOKYO. I will put N700,EH10 and EL1 on exhibit as a hobbyist.


----------



## GearDrivenSteam (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, I swear....that thing even looks so good in white, I'd swear it was made out of styrene. Good grief, it just ain't fair. LOL


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi GearDrivenSteam and all, 

My booth at the 9th international model railroad convention JAPAN 
8/Aug/2008-10/Aug/2008.


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone, 
C622 PAPER Craft â†" 
http://amioko.ld.infoseek.co.jp/c622_forever.wmv


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

ituncle

It is truely amazing what you accomplish with but just bits of paper.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

As always Ituncle your work is impressive. Many thanks to you. Cheers Scott


----------



## Toy Maker (Jul 20, 2010)

What scale did you scale the train body to ?? It looks pretty big... 1/22.5 ? 1/27 1/29 ??


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,
This is my new work JNR EF58.


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Toy
sorry late answer.

1024mm/45mm=23.71
ituncle


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Beautiful, as always! Welcome back, ituncle.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to see you back on here itUncle, amazing work, as usual!


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi stanman and Jerry
Thank you.
Start part of video is my works EF58.
JAM convention TOKYO 19-21/8/2011.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

ituncle - what is the green flashing lamp in the cab of your locomotive?

Great show! Thanks for the video.


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi stanman,
It's for a fun. LED light. It blinks automatically.


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

hello
my new works jnr kuha 151 express tubame.


YouTube Video Link[/b]


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure what program you all have to see his stuff, but all i get it this and lots of X's on pic's. Went to other two puters and the same thing?? Is there something to down load somewhere to see what he is showing?








ã�Šå®¢æ§˜ã�Œã�"ä½¿ç"¨ã�®ãƒ–ãƒ©ã‚¦ã‚¶ã�¯ã€�å½"ãƒšãƒ¼ã‚¸ã�®CSSï¼ˆã‚¹ã‚¿ã‚¤ãƒ«ã‚·ãƒ¼ãƒˆï¼‰ã�«å¯¾å¿œã�-ã�¦ã�Šã‚Šã�¾ã�›ã‚"ã€‚ 
ã��ã�®ã�Ÿã‚�ä¸€èˆ¬çš„ã�ªãƒ–ãƒ©ã‚¦ã‚¶ã�¨è¡¨ç¤ºã�Œç•°ã�ªã‚Šã�¾ã�™ã�Œã€�é€šå¸¸ã�©ã�Šã‚Šã�"åˆ©ç"¨ã�„ã�Ÿã� ã�'ã�¾ã�™ã€‚ 

[PR]ã�¿ã‚"ã�ªã�Œãƒ�ã‚¤ãƒ³ãƒˆGETã�-ã�¦ã�„ã‚‹ãƒ¡ãƒ¼ãƒ«ã�¨ã�¯!? 
å‹•ç"»ãƒ‹ãƒ¥ãƒ¼ã‚¹ãƒ¬ã‚·ãƒ"SocialNewsK-POPã‚»ãƒ¬ãƒ–ãƒ„ãƒ¼ãƒ«ãƒ�ãƒ¼ä¸–ç•Œæ™‚è¨ˆãƒ›ãƒ¼ãƒ ã�«è¨­å®šãƒ˜ãƒ«ãƒ-. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
æ¤œç´¢ 
ã‚¦ã‚§ãƒ–å‹•ç"»ç"»åƒ�è¾žæ›¸æ¥½å¤©å¸‚å ´æ¥½å¤©ã‚ªãƒ¼ã‚¯ã‚·ãƒ§ãƒ³åœ°å›³ä¹-æ�›æ¡ˆå†… ( ãƒªãƒ³ã‚¯é›† ). 
>>è©³ã�-ã�„æ�¡ä»¶ 

>>è©³ã�-ã�„æ�¡ä»¶ 


æ¥½å¤©å¸‚å ´ã�® å…¨å•†å"�ã�§ ã‚·ãƒ§ãƒƒãƒ-ã�§ å…±å�Œè³¼å…¥ã�§ æœ¬ã�®ä¸­ã�§ ãƒ›ãƒ†ãƒ«ãƒ»æ-…é¤¨ã�®å®¿æ³Šã�§ ãƒ-ãƒ¬ã‚¼ãƒ³ãƒˆã�®ä¸­ã�§ 
æ¥½ã‚ªã‚¯ã�® â–¼ã�™ã�¹ã�¦ã�®ã‚¸ãƒ£ãƒ³ãƒ« ãƒ•ã‚¡ãƒƒã‚·ãƒ§ãƒ³ãƒ»ã‚¢ãƒ'ãƒ¬ãƒ«ãƒ»é�´ ãƒ�ãƒƒã‚°ãƒ»å°�ç‰©ãƒ»ãƒ–ãƒ©ãƒ³ãƒ‰é›'è²¨ ã‚¸ãƒ¥ã‚¨ãƒªãƒ¼ãƒ»è…•æ™‚è¨ˆ å®¶é›»ãƒ»AVãƒ»ã‚«ãƒ¡ãƒ© ãƒ'ã‚½ã‚³ãƒ³ãƒ»å'¨è¾ºæ©Ÿå™¨ é£Ÿå"�ãƒ»ã‚¹ã‚¤ãƒ¼ãƒ„ ãƒ‰ãƒªãƒ³ã‚¯ãƒ»ã�Šé…' ã�Šã‚‚ã�¡ã‚ƒãƒ»ãƒ›ãƒ"ãƒ¼ãƒ»ã‚²ãƒ¼ãƒ  ã‚¹ãƒ�ãƒ¼ãƒ„ãƒ»ã‚¢ã‚¦ãƒˆãƒ‰ã‚¢ è»Šãƒ»ãƒ�ã‚¤ã‚¯ ã‚¤ãƒ³ãƒ†ãƒªã‚¢ãƒ»å¯�å…· ã‚­ãƒƒãƒ�ãƒ³ãƒ»æ-¥ç"¨å"�é›'è²¨ãƒ»æ–‡å…· ãƒ€ã‚¤ã‚¨ãƒƒãƒˆãƒ»å�¥åº·ãƒ»ä»‹è­· ç¾Žå®¹ãƒ»ã‚³ã‚¹ãƒ¡ãƒ»é¦™æ°´ ã‚­ãƒƒã‚ºãƒ»ãƒ™ãƒ"ãƒ¼ãƒ»ãƒžã‚¿ãƒ‹ãƒ†ã‚£ èŠ±ãƒ»åœ'èŠ¸ãƒ»ã‚¨ã‚¯ã‚¹ãƒ†ãƒªã‚¢ ãƒšãƒƒãƒˆãƒ»ãƒšãƒƒãƒˆã‚°ãƒƒã‚º CDãƒ»DVDãƒ»æ¥½å™¨ æœ¬ãƒ»é›'èªŒãƒ»ã‚³ãƒŸãƒƒã‚¯ æ-…è¡Œãƒ»å‡ºå¼µãƒ»ãƒ�ã‚±ãƒƒãƒˆ ãƒžãƒ�ãƒ¼ãƒ»æ•™è‚²ãƒ»ã‚µãƒ¼ãƒ"ã‚¹ ä¸�å‹•ç"£ãƒ»ä½�ã�¾ã�„ 
.ã€�ãƒ­ãƒ³ãƒ‰ãƒ³äº"è¼ªã€'ãƒªã‚¢ãƒ«ã‚¿ã‚¤ãƒ é€Ÿå ±ã�¯ã�"ã�¡ã‚‰ã€�æ¯Žæ-¥2,000æœ¬å½"é�¸ã€'ã‚¹ãƒžãƒ›ã��ã�˜å§‹ã‚�ã�¾ã�-ã�Ÿè©±é¡Œã�®é›»å­�ãƒ–ãƒƒã‚¯7,980å†† 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
2012/08/04(åœŸ)PM 04:32ÂºÂ£Â·Ã®2012/8Ã†Ã¼ Â·Ã® Â²Ã� Â¿Ã¥ ÃŒÃš Â¶Ã¢ Ã…Ãš 
29 
(å…±å�Œ)ã�ªã�§ã�-ã�"ã€�ï¼'å¤§ä¼šé€£ç¶šï¼"å¼·é€²å‡º 

This goes on and on for two pages. so cut the rest off but give you an idea what we see here. any ideas ??


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel

That is ituncle's latest paper model I believe, of the Japanese National Railway's (JNR), Class Series KuHa 151[/b], Limited Express Train named "Tsubame (swallow)" circa 1960, I believe there was another train named "Hato (pigeon, dove)" also.

Anyway, as for reading the Japanese, what I do is manually use the translation capabilities of Google's search engine (Google menu-bar >> More menu >> Translate). Then I select and copy the Japanese text I want to translate in one browser window, then switch to the browser window that has the Google tranlation page displayed and paste the copied text into the "Input Text Field" (i.e. the one on the left), leaving the "From" field set to the default value "Detect Language", then read the translation when the translation result is displayed in the "Output Text Field" (i.e. the one on the right).

The following are examples of translation of ituncles YouTube information.

First the video title.









Translated to.









Next the expanded video caption, using the "Show More/Show Less" button/link.









Translated to.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

ituncle

Nice to see you are still active in modeling, beautiful work as always, thank you for sharing.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Time to re-format yer hard drive again Noely!!! Hah LOL Regal 

Amazing work on videos!!


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

ituncle - I am always amazed at your work!


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

hello
thank you everyone.


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

HELLO 








↑ TOKYO MX TV 








↑ NHK TV


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

wow .... that is some very nice work ..


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello
Trains West very thanks.
This is my work 5 inch gauge express TSUBAME.
↓
http://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...12xZk_ugWA 
ituncle


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/16430_261837127283210_1302617015_n.jpg
http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...7015_n.jpg 
hello, this is my new project kintetsu.


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

roof making


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Magnificent work!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

ituncle

Once again, superb craftsmanship, what era is the car from?


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

osaka electric railway (KINKI NIHON TESUDO now OSAKA->ISE ) DEBO 1400 1939 MADE BY NIPPON SYARYO


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

my 5 inch train.


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

my 7.5 inch train generic eletric plumcovestudios.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

ituncle

Thank you for the information on the era of the car.









Hehehe - Just courious, do you ever sleep?


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

I am a no sleep man hehehe.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting method on the trucks. What are you going to use for powering them?


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi SteveC,

POWERING:
SET 4 mabuchi 12v moter with gear into the truck soon as usual.


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello, let's begin with scrath power.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

What gears are you using? 

Jerry


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

ituncle 

Are the motors the same MABUCHI MOTOR FC280PC 12V that you have used in the past, and as Jerry has asked what are the make and model of the gears used?


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Jerry

I use RAINBOWPRODUCTS's pinion gear and flat gear . 
↓

http://www.powers-rainbow.com/cgi-b....cgi?refs=


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello,


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Real ingenious there i.t. I like your simple solution to mounting the motors. Not sure we could find the right size motors/gears for that over here.


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello　Jerry
FC280 12V motor there here.
↓

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...80pc+22125


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

When I saw those pictures of how the model was powered and geared, it reminded me of a shot I took at the traction museum in Scranton, Pennsylvania a few years ago. It is not all that far removed from a full-size prototype power truck on view there.


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

hello test run.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ituncle,

I saw from your web site[/b] that you had completed all six of the cars, they look very nice running, another job well done. What livery (i.e. color scheme) will they wind up having. Thank you for sharing your progress with us.


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi SteveC, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riYa-JSSibk


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Ituncle

The reason for the "Page not found" error, is the HTML now being provided by YouTube is missing the *http:* at the start of the URL address, so you must manually add it back in.







I went ahead and edited your post and fixed it.









Your finished work looks very nice running on your display, and the telephone poles came out nice. thank you for taking the time to share your progress.


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi SteveC
very thanks for your edit and fix. ituncle


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello,


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello again,


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

HI, THIS IS TRAINFESTA IN SAMMN NEAR NARITA AIRPORT 10/11/2013. 7.5 INCH GAUGE.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Sir, once again you astound us with your skills. I enjoy what you achieve. You are a legend.


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

hi kintetsu train at tokyo ariake convention. This is my work.


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

hi,kodama.


----------



## FatherMcD (Nov 13, 2015)

*Lost picture?*

I know this is an old thread, but is there any chance you could a new copy of the picture of attaching the Mabuchi FC280SA to the Tamiya 4 speed gearbox? It seems to have been lost over time. Thanks, Ken


----------

